# ford 3000 bush hog



## KyleP (Apr 8, 2012)

ive got about 300 acres that needs mowing and I run across a bush hog 307. Will a ford 3000 pull this?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A Bush Hog 307 is a 7' rotary cutter. For comparison, I went to Bush Hog's website and checked their SQ184 7 ft single spindle rotary cutter. Bush Hog specifies* 50 - 70 PTO Horsepower* for this mower. A Ford 3000 is rated at *38 PTO HP*, *tested 40 PTO HP*, according to tractordata.com


----------



## bpark8824 (Apr 6, 2012)

Even with a 7' mower it's going to take a long time to mow 300 acres! We have a 6' bush hog and it takes a few hours just to mow our 10 acre field.


----------



## KyleP (Apr 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had tried it with a 3000. I know its going to take a long time no matter what size you use. I just thought since its mainly tall grass it might not take as much power to run.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I obtained the following comments from *Soundguy * on another forum:

"While I have seen a 3000 on a larger mower in dry stemmy brush even.. IMHO.. in tall lush grass, 6' is going to absorb all the hp you have.."

Additional comment from *Kirk Grau* on the same forum:

"I can stall my 3600 (newer version of 3000) with a 5 foot mower in the tall thick stuff around here. Can always take a half swath through the thicker stuff though."


----------



## KyleP (Apr 8, 2012)

ok I appreciate it guys! Always better to ask someone with expience first.


----------



## bpark8824 (Apr 6, 2012)

sixbales said:


> I obtained the following comments from *Soundguy * on another forum:
> 
> "While I have seen a 3000 on a larger mower in dry stemmy brush even.. IMHO.. in tall lush grass, 6' is going to absorb all the hp you have.."
> 
> ...


We've never had our 6' bush hog stall on us unless of course we hit something hard. The 3000 is fully capable of handling a 6' mower.


----------

